# My new babies !



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Craigslist babies ! I just couldnt say no to this brother and sister pair !


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OHOH!! Is it the mutant kitties?
Blue and green eye!~
CUTE!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*So cute. Man I love cats.*


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow I wish I had a kitten again, I've just got my grumpy 4 year old tabby now.

Really cute cats, nice black and white combo too!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous kittens! I have two grown cats, both wonderful, but those kitties of yours have stolen my heart. Congratulations.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations on your new furbabies!! We have a 4-year old Snowshoe cat who can be bossy and grumpy, but is very loving when she's in a good mood.  We adopted her when she was about 18 months old so we missed out on the kitten stage.

Enjoy them while they are small!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful! Have you got names?


----------

